#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Медитация (реально).

## К. Михаил

Привет всем, и доброго времени!
Я здесь новичок, и есть один вопрос. Здесь есть реальные практики в медитации? Или как и во многих школах, (которых уйма на просторах инета) где только пишут цитаты из каких либо прочитанных источников, а сами они по себе ноль без палочки, и могут лишь переписывать и цитировать то, о чём они не имеют понятия? А все высказывания, и темы лишь понты, и не более того. Я практик, и есть некоторые вопросы, ну и естественно могу поделиться некоторыми знаниями. (не большими, но реальными и собственными).

----------


## Йен

Я - ноль. Начинайте делиться.

----------

ullu (25.10.2017), Алик (21.09.2017), Ассаджи (22.09.2017), Владимир Б (21.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017), Дубинин (21.09.2017), Дэниел Плэйнвью (22.09.2017), Фил (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Палочкабезнолясознакоминус - подключаюсь !

На меня поделите. На того что выше не делите,  не получится.

----------

Ассаджи (22.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Палочкабезнолясознакоминус - подключаюсь !
> 
> На меня поделите. На того что выше не делите,  не получится.

----------


## К. Михаил

После того, как начинаешь общаться со многими (спецами), и задаёшь соответствующие вопросы, получаешь ответы, типа..(у всех всё по разному, или индивидуализировано, или ещё что либо из общих фраз. Но все люди по физиологии одинаковы! А это означает, что все ощущения при входе в какое либо состояние у всех одинаково. Так как осязание обоняние  и т.д. чувства никто не отменял. И вот в этом и кроется самое главное определение, был ли человек в том или ином состоянии или нет. Ну и соответственно все ощущения проходят по установленному порядку. начиная с расслабления, и того что за этим следует и что чувствуешь позже. А дальше больше...

----------


## К. Михаил

Хотелось бы пообщаться именно с практиками, а не с теоретиками.

----------


## К. Михаил

Для тех кто реально был в изменённом состоянии: (это для того, что бы вы поняли, что это не очередной трёп). 1. полное расслабление всего тела и покой. 2. расслабление всех участков мозга (физически). -Далее, расслабление и прекращение мысленных процессов....в том числе гипоталамуса и соседствующих областей. -А далее, расскажу что следует в процессе и после этого. Но хотелось бы услышать практиков.

----------


## Дубинин

> Для тех кто реально был в изменённом состоянии: (это для того, что бы вы поняли, что это не очередной трёп). 1. полное расслабление всего тела и покой. 2. расслабление всех участков мозга (физически). -Далее, расслабление и прекращение мысленных процессов....в том числе гипоталамуса и соседствующих областей. -А далее, расскажу что следует в процессе и после этого. Но хотелось бы услышать практиков.


А вот как-то на трёп похоже.. ибо вы просто сказали расслабление мозга и ("что доставило")- гипоталамуса особенно (гормонорегулирующий центр). Это всё вы субъективно пережили?

----------

Ассаджи (22.09.2017), Балдинг (04.11.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

Именно сам. Т.к. я могу говорить о том что было до этого вброса и после.

----------


## Дубинин

Не, я отписываюсь получения  от ценных сведений (может остальным "практикам" надо..)

----------

Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Крымский

> 1. полное расслабление всего тела и покой.


Допустим, у тех, кто занимается шавасаной после йоги, может быть и так.




> 2. расслабление всех участков мозга (физически)


Человеческий мозг так устроен, что физическое напряжение или расслабление его участков без специального оборудования невозможно отследить.




> -Далее, расслабление и прекращение мысленных процессов....в том числе гипоталамуса и соседствующих областей.


Чем измеряете изменения в гипоталамусе?

----------

Ассаджи (22.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

Ну что ж попробую объяснить всё происходящее с человеком при входе в изменённое состояние по пунктам. 
1. Удобная поза (не обязательно лотос, для меня удобнее лёжа слегка склонив голову в бок)- полное расслабление всех участков тела. (до состояния отсутствия чувствительности всего организма, как буд то его не существует).
2. Физическое расслабление мозга, всех его участков, (самое сложное гипоталамус) Представить как буд-то он растёкся по всей вселенной, и при этом запретить какие то не было мысли. ( и даже сам запрет нельзя осмысливать.-в процессе этого происходит повышенное потребление кислорода и дыхание становится очень глубоким и частым. И даже если был насморк, он исчезает полностью, а нос становится огромныим трубами. Лёгкие работают на всю катушку.происходит так называемый (белый шум) Небольшое шипение, (если только удалось блокировать любые мысли). 
-Это начало.
3. Дале

----------


## К. Михаил

3. Далее происходит провал. Как бы это объяснить? .. Ты лежишь, а душа с бешенной скоростью вырывается из тела и падает вниз со скоростью в 1000 раз превышая самый скоростной лифт. При этом ощущается неимоверный страх и дикий ужас. Но это длится примерно секунд 5. (но на первой же секунде, ты начинаешь судорожно мыслить, и тебя выкидывает в реал. Нужно это преодалеть в себе, и не обращать внимания. (я только за третий раз смог преодолеть эти 5 секунд...

----------


## К. Михаил

-После этого (по истечении этих пяти секунд) происходит бешенный вброс адреналина ( в жизни такого кайфа не бывает) наверное это как раз и есть переход от жизни к смерти. И длится это состояние примерно секунд 10. (хотя в жизни вброс адреналина, бывает в реальности пару секунд.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Допустим, у тех, кто занимается шавасаной после йоги, может быть и так.
> 
> 
> 
> Человеческий мозг так устроен, что физическое напряжение или расслабление его участков без специального оборудования невозможно отследить.
> 
> 
> 
> Чем измеряете изменения в гипоталамусе?


Бывает, если попытаться. И это реальность.

----------


## К. Михаил

И эти 10 сек, это настоящее блаженство. Далее начинается самое интересное. Всё прекращается, и включаются 2 экрана. Один полупрозрачный, который идёт кадрами вниз, типа как кинолента, (со скоростью примерно 1 кадр в 4 сек. но во весь обзор зрения как есть) А за ним другая лента, уже более чёткая, но идущая в 2 раза быстрее чем первая полупрозрачная.

----------


## Мансур

Убейте уже страдальца

----------


## К. Михаил

> Убейте уже страдальца


Я не читал таких книг, я описываю личные ощущения, в отличии от многих.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*К. Михаил*
Духовное звание:Монах
Традиция:нет
.....

Врядли Вам на форуме помогут, конечно былобы хорошо чтоб я ошибался, но думаю это так.
Тут для помощи кмк. уже хороший специалист нужен.

А в промежутках между сеансами практики - где временами болит ? в какой области тела 
Как сон ?
Как отношения с окружающими людьми ?
Как работа, былые увлечения, что сейчас вдохновляет ?

----------


## К. Михаил

И что самое интересное, те кадры которые ты видишь, ты их не только видишь, но и понимаешь их суть, чувства, смысл, и ощущения, как буд то ты появляешься кадрами в жизни (правда не знаю в какой и чьей, в этом я пока не разобрался) И по этому я и зарегистрировался здесь, может кто то из практиков мне что то подскажет?) Но по выходу из этого состояния у меня был пульс примерно за 200 ударов в минуту. . По этому я сейчас временно прекратил ти эксперементы. Страшно как то..  А кого то кто знает это, рядом нет.

----------


## К. Михаил

> @*К. Михаил*
> Духовное звание:Монах
> Традиция:нет
> .....
> 
> Врядли Вам на форуме помогут, конечно былобы хорошо чтоб я ошибался, но думаю это так.
> Тут для помощи кмк. уже хороший специалист нужен.
> 
> А в промежутках между сеансами практики - где временами болит ? в какой области тела 
> ...


Вы как, с сознанием, дружите? Жаль вас...

----------


## Йен

Ну мне до расслабления гипоталамуса как пешком до Луны, так что я даже не ноль, а еще нулее. Ну а что делать, не хватает в нашей жизни таких вот мастеров, способных рассказать о реальной практике,  хорошо, что вы снизошли до этого форума.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... По этому я сейчас временно прекратил ти эксперементы....


Мудрое решение.

----------

Ассаджи (22.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

Или тут тоже одни те, кто только языком потрепать, ради того, что бы на них обратили внимание? И покуражиться, так как сами ничего не могут.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы как, с сознанием, дружите? Жаль вас...


Нет ли какихто проблем с глазами ?
Глаукома, сетчатка

----------


## К. Михаил

> @*К. Михаил*
> Духовное звание:Монах
> Традиция:нет
> .....
> 
> Врядли Вам на форуме помогут, конечно былобы хорошо чтоб я ошибался, но думаю это так.
> Тут для помощи кмк. уже хороший специалист нужен.
> 
> А в промежутках между сеансами практики - где временами болит ? в какой области тела 
> ...


Как обычно..., если ничего не понимаешь, проще всего всё отрицать. Так за умного проканаешь. Так как отрицание, не порицание. Ну а прикинь хоть на секунду, а если это правда, и тебе бы это доказали? Твои выражения бы изменились бы?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как обычно..., если ничего не понимаешь, проще всего всё отрицать. Так за умного проканаешь. Так как отрицание, не порицание. Ну а прикинь хоть на секунду, а если это правда, и тебе бы это доказали? Твои выражения бы изменились бы?


Нет не изменилось бы.

Вполне возможно что имею немного, но самую самую малость, представление о чём Вы пишите.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Нет не изменилось бы.
> 
> Имею немного, но самую самую малость, представление о чём Вы пишите.


В том то и дело, что понятия не имеешь. Только понты и не более, как я и писал в оглавлении. Ну что ж, используйте душу, тело и разум на 3% от того что возможно. Это ваш удел.... Жаль таких...  Удачи вам в будущем!

----------


## Ануруддха

> 2. Физическое расслабление мозга, всех его участков, (самое сложное гипоталамус) Представить как буд-то он растёкся по всей вселенной, и при этом запретить какие то не было мысли. ( и даже сам запрет нельзя осмысливать.-в процессе этого происходит повышенное потребление кислорода и дыхание становится очень глубоким и частым. И даже если был насморк, он исчезает полностью, а нос становится огромныим трубами. Лёгкие работают на всю катушку.происходит так называемый (белый шум) Небольшое шипение, (если только удалось блокировать любые мысли).


Интенсивное дыхание приводит к гипоксии (кислородному голоданию) головного мозга за счет гипокапнии (недостаточности СО2 в крови) которое приводит к кратковременному состоянию эйфории по типу "собачего кайфа". Вот и все откровение.

----------

Алик (22.09.2017), Балдинг (04.11.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Нет не изменилось бы.
> 
> Вполне возможно что имею немного, но самую самую малость, представление о чём Вы пишите.


Ну и надеюсь, не все здесь такие как вы, и даже интересно, что вы тут делаете в этом чате? Раз в темах не ухом не рылом?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Интенсивное дыхание приводит к гипоксии (кислородному голоданию) головного мозга за счет гипокапнии (недостаточности СО2 в крови) которое приводит к кратковременному состоянию эйфории по типу "собачего кайфа". Вот и все откровение.


Отнюдь. Дыхание регулируется само, и не сам дышишь как перепуганный. Контролируешь только мозг.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Интенсивное дыхание приводит к гипоксии (кислородному голоданию) головного мозга за счет гипокапнии (недостаточности СО2 в крови) которое приводит к кратковременному состоянию эйфории по типу "собачего кайфа". Вот и все откровение.


А я просто описывал состояние, которое при этом присутствует, неконтролируемо никаким образом. Да это и невозможно априори.

----------


## Дубинин

> Отнюдь. Дыхание регулируется само, и не сам дышишь как перепуганный. Контролируешь только мозг.


Ну хорошо- вы реально растормозили нейроны и в ответ получили порцию эндорфинов.. Но буддисты здесь причём?- здесь в принципе таких практиков быть не может (сидящих и спецом расслабляющих мозг- что-бы посмотреть что получится..). Тут цели иные, а значит и объекты медитации и её способы- иные.

----------


## К. Михаил

Попробуйте сами, я уже всё разжевал. После напишите, как прошло. Но, это не так просто всё, и естественно не с первого раза. -"Дорогу осилит идущий".

----------


## К. Михаил

> Ну хорошо- вы реально растормозили нейроны и в ответ получили порцию эндорфинов.. Но буддисты здесь причём?- здесь в принципе таких практиков быть не может (сидящих и спецом расслабляющих мозг- что-бы посмотреть что получится..)


А это кроится уже чуть дальше,(в кадрах) по поводу понимания сути, и дальнейшего, для чего ты собственно и есть в этом мире. Но отнюдь не для блаженства.

----------


## К. Михаил

Это состояние, пограничное между жизнью и смертью. И в этом состоянии можно заглянуть за грань себя, собственно это и есть результат всех медитаций. Но есть ещё более глубокие погружения, (но я до них ещё не доходил, именно сам.)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это состояние, пограничное между жизнью и смертью. И в этом состоянии можно заглянуть за грань себя, собственно это и есть результат всех медитаций. Но есть ещё более глубокие погружения, (но я до них ещё не доходил, именно сам.)


Дело в том, что буддистам (если они таковые) это в принципе не интересно, т.к. они мотивируются идеей- Нирвана (Мокша)- т.е. прекращение поиска чего-то-бы ни было, ибо всё что будет- будет Сансара- у которой свойство Дуккха (не удовлетворительность).

----------


## К. Михаил

> Дело в том, что буддистам (если они таковые) это в принципе не интересно, т.к. они мотивируются идеей- Нирвана (Мокша)- т.е. прекращение поиска чего-то-бы ни было, ибо всё что будет- будет Сансара- у которой свойство Дуккха (не удовлетворительность).


Любая жизнь, это развитие. И Будда не имел в виду деградацию, у него план развития, это созерцание и не вмешательство во что либо. Но это не означает тупизм.

----------


## Дубинин

> Любая жизнь, это развитие. И Будда не имел в виду деградацию, у него план развития, это созерцание и не вмешательство во что либо. Но это не означает тупизм.


А вот Будда (предполагающий развитие)- на которого вы ссылаетесь- он к какой традиции- школе- течению принадлежит? (каков источник вашего утверждения?)

----------


## К. Михаил

> А вот Будда (предполагающий развитие)- на которого вы ссылаетесь- он к какой традиции- школе- течению принадлежит? (каков источник вашего утверждения?)


Он вообще ни к какой школе не принадлежит. И многие течения, противоречат самому Будде, так как переворачивают истину на свой лад и в угоду себе. Истина в просветлении понимании и сострадании.

----------


## К. Михаил

«Не принимайте моё учение просто из веры или из уважения ко мне. Подобно тому, как купец на базаре при покупке золота проверяет его: нагревает, плавит, режет — чтобы убедиться в его подлинности, так же проверяйте и моё учение, и только убедившись в его истинности, принимайте его!»

----------


## Дубинин

> Он вообще ни к какой школе не принадлежит. И многие течения, противоречат самому Будде, так как переворачивают истину на свой лад и в угоду себе. Истина в просветлении понимании и сострадании.


Ну понятно что вы так считаете, откуда у вас сведения о "правильном" Буддизме и Будде?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Ну понятно что вы так считаете, откуда у вас сведения о "правильном" Буддизме и Будде?


 :Smilie: Ну и откуда же???

----------


## Дубинин

> «Не принимайте моё учение просто из веры или из уважения ко мне. Подобно тому, как купец на базаре при покупке золота проверяет его: нагревает, плавит, режет — чтобы убедиться в его подлинности, так же проверяйте и моё учение, и только убедившись в его истинности, принимайте его!»


А эта цитата вами приведённая, как тут уже разбиралось, относится строго к определённой ситуации в сутре, а вовсе не ко всем учениям Будды- в коих есть и прямые указания на "веру".

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну и откуда же???


Да- откуда?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Ну понятно что вы так считаете, откуда у вас сведения о "правильном" Буддизме и Будде?


Буддизм, это по сути не вера, а суть и стиль жизни, переходящий в вечность. Правда только в том случае, если это правильно воспринимать и принимать.

----------


## К. Михаил

-Но я начал не этого, а мне интересны именно люди-практики, а не демогоги. Есть тут кто реальный?

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддизм, это по сути не вера, а суть и стиль жизни, переходящий в вечность. Правда только в том случае, если это правильно воспринимать и принимать.


То- есть вы знаете- "как практиковать восьмеричный путь"- и здесь это говорите?

----------


## Дубинин

> -Но я начал не этого, а мне интересны именно люди-практики, а не демогоги. Есть тут кто реальный?


Какие практики? Здесь не может быть нужных вам практиков (во всяком случае "пока"-  из той теории- что вы преподнесли)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

-Обсуждение избитых тем, в течении тысячелетий, не интересна, и набила оскомину.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Какие практики? Здесь не может быть нужных вам практиков (во всяком случае "пока"-  из той теории- что вы преподнесли)


В том то и дело, что принёс не теорию, а именно практику.

----------


## Дубинин

> -Обсуждение избитых тем, в течении тысячелетий, не интересна, и набила оскомину.


Но то- что вы предлагаете- до отвращения- банально и скучно.. Неужели вы думайте, что "уникальны" со своим опытом?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Но то- что вы предлагаете- до отвращения- банально и скучно.. Неужели вы думайте, что "уникальны" со своим опытом?


Абсолютно не уникален, но охота найти таких же не уникальных. Для дальнейшего развития. А то как и везде, только трепология и больше ничего...

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Или тут тоже одни те, кто только языком потрепать, ради того, что бы на них обратили внимание? И покуражиться, так как сами ничего не могут.


михаил!!
то что вы описываете,к медитации как раз имеет косвенное отношение.А вот к клинике перенапряжения ВНД прямое..Пожалуйста,обратите внимание на ликбез в обеих областях,в йогическом и медицинскомаспекте."Ваша шкура на кону".
Ни в коес случае не куражусь.Но намагнитить кочергу легко-а размагнитить надо уметь.Петлягистерезиса-откуда вышел,туда и пришел-на первых порах обязательна!!
  считайте меня практиком и в том и другом аспекте..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Абсолютно не уникален, но охота найти таких же не уникальных. Для дальнейшего развития. А то как и везде, только трепология и больше ничего...


Ну хорошо- у вас достойная цель.., но похоже вы ошиблись адресом (это не наезд, наезд будет потом, когда придут тру- буддисты))

----------


## К. Михаил

> михаил!!
> то что вы описываете,к медитации как раз имеет косвенное отношение.А вот к клинике перенапряжения ВНД прямое..Пожалуйста,обратите внимание на ликбез в обеих областях,в йогическом и медицинскомаспекте."Ваша шкура на кону".
> Ни в коес случае не куражусь.Но намагнитить кочергу легко-а размагнитить надо уметь.Петлягистерезиса-откуда вышел,туда и пришел-на первых порах обязательна!!
>   считайте меня практиком и в том и другом аспекте..


Ну это понятие думаю не приемлемо, по этому поводу, т.к. источник намагничивания отсутствует, а другими словами, это есть сам мозг, который воздействует сам на себя. И магнит, сам себя не  намагнитит.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ну это понятие думаю не приемлемо, по этому поводу, т.к. источник намагничивания отсутствует, а другими словами, это есть сам мозг, который воздействует сам на себя. И магнит, сам себя не  намагнитит.


люди думают,что они думают..вы уж тут надумали на вторую группу инвалидности..Откуда у Вас столько храбрости.По мне так от неведения!!
думайте скока хотите-но вы же еще и на форуме публично!!
Во имя овса,и сыра и свиного уха-ОДУМАЙТЕСЬ..

----------


## К. Михаил

> михаил!!
> то что вы описываете,к медитации как раз имеет косвенное отношение.А вот к клинике перенапряжения ВНД прямое..Пожалуйста,обратите внимание на ликбез в обеих областях,в йогическом и медицинскомаспекте."Ваша шкура на кону".
> Ни в коес случае не куражусь.Но намагнитить кочергу легко-а размагнитить надо уметь.Петлягистерезиса-откуда вышел,туда и пришел-на первых порах обязательна!!
>   считайте меня практиком и в том и другом аспекте..


Но вот придти туда, откуда вышел, это правда.  И не всегда просто. Согласен...

----------

Дубинин (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> люди думают,что они думают..вы уж тут надумали на вторую группу инвалидности..Откуда у Вас столько храбрости.По мне так от неведения!!
> думайте скока хотите-но вы же еще и на форуме публично!!
> Во имя овса,и сыра и свиного уха-ОДУМАЙТЕСЬ..


И это правильно. А жить в футляре лучше???

----------


## Дубинин

> люди думают,что они думают..вы уж тут надумали на вторую группу инвалидности..Откуда у Вас столько храбрости.По мне так от неведения!!
> думайте скока хотите-но вы же еще и на форуме публично!!
> Во имя овса,и сыра и свиного уха-ОДУМАЙТЕСЬ..


Не так просто отказаться от гордости. Не думаю, что сей человек явно сумасшедший.., по мне, так вполне здравый, но ведомый- им не замечаемыми мотивами "гордости и уникальности", а так- же увы нам  :Frown:  - "молодости" и от сель задора..

----------


## Дубинин

> Но вот придти туда, откуда вышел, это правда.  И не всегда просто. Согласен...


Кстати - да - это по нашему по колдунски)) (я не буддист))

----------

Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Не так просто отказаться от гордости. Не думаю, что сей человек явно сумасшедший.., по мне, так вполне здравый, но ведомый- им не замечаемыми мотивами "гордости и уникальности", а так- же увы нам  - "молодости" и от сель задора..


Хммм.. Это видимо относится к тем, кто хочет быть в рейтинге форума и быть в чём либо "первым", Мне это не надо. Просто здесь хотел найти тех, кто занимался подобными практиками, и кто заходил дальше чем я. И поучиться у них дальнейшему. Вот и всё. Но по видимому, тут всё как и везде, одни слова.

----------

Дубинин (21.09.2017), Шуньяананда (21.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хммм.. Это видимо относится к тем, кто хочет быть в рейтинге форума и быть в чём либо "первым", Мне это не надо. Просто здесь хотел найти тех, кто занимался подобными практиками, и кто заходил дальше чем я. И поучиться у них дальнейшему. Вот и всё. Но по видимому, тут всё как и везде, одни слова.


Это забавы с физиологией, то о чём Вы пишите, причём расшатывание физиологии, разбалансировка.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Это забавы с физиологией, то о чём Вы пишите, причём расшатывание физиологии, разбалансировка.


А как ответите на мыслеобразы, которые возникают? И к стати, не во сне, а в полном понимании этого слова. Более того, каждый кадр, ощущается реальнее некуда, даже настроение и эмоции в том или ином кадре чувствуешь. Не говоря уже о деталях. И каждый кадр отдельный мир и время? И себя в этом мире, как буд-то это твой мир. Ну как вам это???

----------


## К. Михаил

Даже не мыслеобразы, даже не знаю как это правильно обозвать. Наверное кусчки жизни с полным их ощущением, во всех аспектах. Но мгновенные, около 4х секунд. А далее следующий, и следующий... И все разные.

----------


## Дубинин

> А как ответите на мыслеобразы, которые возникают? И к стати, не во сне, а в полном понимании этого слова. Более того, каждый кадр, ощущается реальнее некуда, даже настроение и эмоции в том или ином кадре чувствуешь. Не говоря уже о деталях. И каждый кадр отдельный мир и время? И себя в этом мире, как буд-то это твой мир. Ну как вам это???


Вот вы опять всё в кучу смешали (в прочем как и ваш оппонент). Есть мир условно "субъективный"- где вы хозяин (расслабил отличие "твёрдого от мягкого" трогая стенку- и "нет стенки" и пр.." и мир "объективный"- проверяемый не зависимым экспериментом- "вода при нуле твердеет.."

----------


## К. Михаил

И что самое интересное, далеко не все, что тебя касаются, или когда то касались. Вот в этом я пока не разобрался.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как ответите на мыслеобразы, которые возникают? И к стати, не во сне, а в полном понимании этого слова. Более того, каждый кадр, ощущается реальнее некуда, даже настроение и эмоции в том или ином кадре чувствуешь. Не говоря уже о деталях. И каждый кадр отдельный мир и время? И себя в этом мире, как буд-то это твой мир. Ну как вам это???


Ну закройте глаза, устремите взгляд на внутреннюю поверхность век, вот прообраз того что Вы воспринимаете экраны.
Понадавливайте немного мочками пальцев глаза, вот будут прообразы Ваших "мысле"образов.

Только сильно не усердствуйте , и не увлекайтесь этим, попробовали и хорош, забили.

И ответьте мне на вопрос пожалуйста:
Нет ли проблем с глазами ?
(глаукома, отслоение сетчатки, лопающиеся сосуды или покраснение белков, вечерняя подслеповатость ...)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Вот вы опять всё в кучу смешали (в прочем как и ваш оппонент). Есть мир условно "субъективный"- где вы хозяин (расслабил отличие "твёрдого от мягкого" трогая стенку- и "нет стенки" и пр.." и мир "объективный"- проверяемый не зависимым экспериментом- "вода при нуле твердеет.."


Это я знаю, весь мир иллюзорный, но эта не та тема.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Ну закройте глаза, устремите взгляд на внутреннюю поверхность век, вот прообраз того что Вы воспринимаете экраны.
> Понадавливайте немного мочками пальцев глаза, вот будут прообразы Ваших "мысле"образов.
> 
> Только сильно не усердствуйте , и не увлекайтесь этим, попробовали и хорош, забили.
> 
> И ответьте мне на вопрос пожалуйста:
> Нет ли проблем с глазами ?
> (глаукома, отслоение сетчатки, лопающиеся сосуды или покраснение белков, вечерняя подслеповатость ...)


Оххх!! Какой же вы "Умный" однако!!! Не способность ответить из за незнания чего либо, приводит к проявлению глупых выражений, для самовозвышения, путём принижения оппонента!  :Kiss:

----------


## К. Михаил

> Ну закройте глаза, устремите взгляд на внутреннюю поверхность век, вот прообраз того что Вы воспринимаете экраны.
> Понадавливайте немного мочками пальцев глаза, вот будут прообразы Ваших "мысле"образов.
> 
> Только сильно не усердствуйте , и не увлекайтесь этим, попробовали и хорош, забили.
> 
> И ответьте мне на вопрос пожалуйста:
> Нет ли проблем с глазами ?
> (глаукома, отслоение сетчатки, лопающиеся сосуды или покраснение белков, вечерняя подслеповатость ...)


К стати, это проявление школоты. Которой от 12-ти до 17-ти лет, как правило. После это проходит.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это я знаю, весь мир иллюзорный, но эта не та тема.


Поправочка- мир не иллюзорный а "подобен иллюзии"- для тех кто решил что так считать им нужно. А вот "мир иллюзорный"- будет для махасиддхов (великих чудотворцев)- кои могут невесть что с телом и пространством вокруг (в легендах им приписываемых во всяком случае).

----------


## К. Михаил

> Поправочка- мир не иллюзорный а "подобен иллюзии"- для тех кто решил что так считать им нужно. А вот "мир иллюзорный"- будет для махасиддхов (великих чудотворцев)- кои могут невесть что с телом и пространством вокруг (в легендах им приписываемых во всяком случае).


-Всё далеко не так, как есть на самом деле...

----------


## Дубинин

> -Всё далеко не так, как есть на самом деле...


А боюсь спросить- "а на самом деле"- это то что вы пережили?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Оххх!! Какой же вы "Умный" однако!!! Не способность ответить из за незнания чего либо, приводит к проявлению глупых выражений, для самовозвышения, путём принижения оппонента!





> К стати, это проявление школоты. Которой от 12-ти до 17-ти лет, как правило. После это проходит.


Иллюзия это лишь то, что мы приписываем реальности. Понапридумываем и понафантазируем.

----------


## К. Михаил

[QUOTE=Дубинин;794380]А боюсь спросить- "а на самом деле"- это то что вы пережили?[/QUOTО
-Отчасти. Но хочу большего, вот и ищу похожих людей.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Иллюзия это лишь то, что мы приписываем реальности. Понапридумываем и понафантазируем.


Это видимо только к вам относится. Так как фантазии у вас больше чем знаний и опыта. Нельзя думать, что ты единственный и не повторимый, и всё должно укладываться в рамки твоего понимания. Есть и другие горизонты, но до них надо дорасти, что бы увидеть дальше.

----------


## Дубинин

[QUOTE=К. Михаил;794383]


> А боюсь спросить- "а на самом деле"- это то что вы пережили?[/QUOTО
> -Отчасти. Но хочу большего, вот и ищу похожих людей.


Так это только "ваше"- "на самом деле" и какой резон вам доверять? (и да-же если кто-то переживёт опыт по вашему плану, то вы никогда не узнаете- тот ли это опыт- что и у вас..- только можете согласиться)

----------


## К. Михаил

[QUOTE=Дубинин;794386]


> Так это только "ваше"- "на самом деле" и какой резон вам доверять? (и да-же если кто-то переживёт опыт по вашему плану, то вы никогда не узнаете- тот ли это опыт- что и у вас..- только можете согласиться)


По большому счёту да, но есть вопросы, на которые может ответить только тот, кто реально это прошёл. Ответы на них одинаковы.

----------


## Дубинин

[QUOTE=К. Михаил;794387]


> По большому счёту да, но есть вопросы, на которые может ответить только тот, кто реально это прошёл. Ответы на них одинаковы.


А когда вы переживёте великую "субъективность", то-есть когда "не что-то будет являться при отпускании усилий", а пройдёте дальше- и заметите что вообще- любой опознание хоть чего-то- сделано из ваших болезненных усилий, то наконец станете тру- буддистом?

----------


## К. Михаил

-А вообще, здесь детский сад, ясельная группа. А взрослая жизнь, по сравнению с этой, гораздо труднее и безысходней. К великому сожалению, и очень надолго. Но правда не навсегда, при стечении некоторых удачных обстоятельств.

----------


## Дубинин

> -А вообще, здесь детский сад, ясельная группа. А взрослая жизнь, по сравнению с этой, гораздо труднее и безысходней. К великому сожалению, и очень надолго. Но правда не навсегда, при стечении некоторых удачных обстоятельств.


Дело в том, что всё, что вы думайте- это сугубо ваш опыт, и стенания о "детском саде"- это попытка манипуляции ради принижения здешней тусы и соответственно получения удовольствия от "правильности вашего занятия". А так как здесь люди опытные к сим проявлениям (и терпимые- ибо сами такие)- то "маловато будет"))

----------


## К. Михаил

> Дело в том, что всё, что вы думайте- это сугубо ваш опыт, и стенания о "детском саде"- это попытка манипуляции ради принижения здешней тусы и соответственно получения удовольствия от "правильности вашего занятия". А так как здесь люди опытные к сим проявлениям (и терпимые- ибо сами такие)- то "маловато будет"))


Нет, я не имел в виду форум или сайт. Я говорил про нашу реальность. То есть про жизнь вообще, сегодня и здесь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, я не имел в виду форум или сайт. Я говорил про нашу реальность. То есть про жизнь вообще, сегодня и здесь.


Разницы нет- вы примитивно обслуживайте удовольствие от "правильности вашего выбора- по сравнению с иными".

----------


## К. Михаил

> Разницы нет- вы примитивно обслуживайте удовольствие от "правильности вашего выбора- по сравнению с иными".


Видимо вы что то недопонимаете. Я не про людей которые здесь, я вообще про жизнь в этом нашем земном мире. И удовольствие я получу от того, если найду кого хочу найти. Не более того.

----------


## К. Михаил

-Хотя я уже сомневаюсь в этом.

----------


## Антарадхана

К. Михаил, то что вы описали, похоже на осознанное засыпание (сны наяву). Это один из видов ИСС. Вы получили необычные ощущения и стремитесь повторить, либо усилить их. Но эта цель далека от буддийской медитации, если вы жаждите необычных ощущений, то вам скорее на форум психонавтов нужно. Да, можно получить некий инсайт в таких состояниях, но он не будет глубоким и системным. Буддийская медитация основывается на направлении внимания на правильные (буддийские) вещи, например на непостоянство, страдательность, обусловленность и безличность всех явлений (телесных и психических). А подобные эксперименты с психикой ради ощущений - это не правильная практика с т.з. буддизма, на что вам сразу и указали.

----------

Алик (22.09.2017), Доня (22.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

-Ну да ладно. Авось кто то и найдётся. Если что пишите, иногда буду заходить и просматривать... Всем пока и Удачи! :Kiss:

----------


## Дубинин

> Видимо вы что то недопонимаете. Я не про людей которые здесь, я вообще про жизнь в этом нашем земном мире. И удовольствие я получу от того, если найду кого хочу найти. Не более того.


Но "все люди, ваш поиск единовидцев , и вообще все ваши усилия- сделаны из "ваших усилий" которые состоят из разных ощущений (твёрдых- мягких- горячих- холодных..) и весь мир вокруг- плод ваших "узнаваний"- ощущений вашего тела.." и по сути вы занимаетесь не здоровым занятием- манипулируйте собственными "узнаваниями"- будучи одними ощущениями- вами же узнанными- "не довольным"- а иными "довольным"..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот и осень пришла...

----------

Доня (22.09.2017), Монферран (22.09.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это видимо только к вам относится. Так как фантазии у вас больше чем знаний и опыта. Нельзя думать, что ты единственный и не повторимый, и всё должно укладываться в рамки твоего понимания. Есть и другие горизонты, но до них надо дорасти, что бы увидеть дальше.


 чтож!!или дорастете,или нет!!тока растется само!!Впрочем как и тормозится..будем считать что  у вас есть потенциал через стока та рождений всего добиться!!Но скока Вам надорождений для этого,сами  понимаете,вопрос трудный..
Спасибо за очень точное и критическое разъяснение позиции каждого человека,кто вынужденно находится в сансаре...И моего тоже..Спасибо!!
И тут хоть дерись-НЕкто не отдаёт мне яблоки!!обидно!!

----------


## Евгений по

> Нет ли проблем с глазами ?
> (глаукома, отслоение сетчатки, лопающиеся сосуды или покраснение белков, вечерняя подслеповатость ...)


У меня раз как то после сидения полопались сосуды в глазе.Как вы думаете на что стоит обратить внимание?

----------


## Дубинин

> У меня раз как то после сидения полопались сосуды в глазе.Как вы думаете на что стоит обратить внимание?


Пока у вас только факт- выделение стрессового норадриналина и "лопание", и нужно всё смотреть на стресс: позвоночник, излишнее напряжение при"сидении", ваше состояние , погоду и пр..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Евгений по (22.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня раз как то после сидения полопались сосуды в глазе.Как вы думаете на что стоит обратить внимание?


Если это разовый случай, то вряд ли это о чём-то говорит.
Могут быть перепады давления, но  часто это от перенапряжения. 
Можно обратить внимание на область шеи, чтоб не было перенапряжения, чрезмерного откидывания головы назад или слишком большого  опускания вниз, когда пережимаются артерии. Также, чтоб не было чрезмерного напряжения мышц лица,век, лучше пусть глаза не до конца закрытыми будут когда веки пропускают небольшую полоску света.
Сессии медитации, чтоб не через силу продолжительными были, заканчивались когда ещё хочется медитировать, а не когда надоело. Вначале главное регулярность и качество лёгкости свежести энтузиазма, а не как не продолжительность.

----------

Евгений по (22.09.2017), Кивал (01.12.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хотелось бы пообщаться именно с практиками, а не с теоретиками.


Здесь почти нет практиков, в основном переводчики и теоретики со стажем жаждущие признания. 

Ну допустим вы бы встретили практика, о чем вы хотели бы спросить?

----------


## Фил

> Шатов застал Кириллова, все еще ходившего из угла в угол по комнате
> ......
>  Еще что? Да… Постойте, бывают с вами, Шатов, — минуты вечной гармония?
> 
> — Знаете, Кириллов, вам нельзя больше не спать по ночам. Кириллов очнулся и — странно — заговорил гораздо складнее, чем даже всегда говорил; видно было, что он давно уже все это формулировал и может быть записал:
> 
> _— Есть секунды, их всего зараз приходит пять или шесть, и вы вдруг чувствуете присутствие вечной гармонии, совершенно достигнутой. Это не земное; я не про то, что оно небесное, а про то, что человек в земном виде не может перенести. Надо перемениться физически или умереть, Это чувство ясное и неоспоримое. Как будто вдруг ощущаете всю природу я вдруг говорите: да, это правда. Бог, когда мир создавал, то в конце каждого дня создания говорил: „да, это правда, это хорошо“. Это… это не умиление, а только так, радость. Вы не прощаете ничего, потому что прощать уже нечего. Вы не то что любите, о — тут выше любви! Всего страшнее, что так ужасно ясно и такая радость. Если более пяти секунд — то душа не выдержит и должна исчезнуть. В эти пять секунд я проживаю жизнь и за них отдам всю мою жизнь, потому что стоит. Чтобы выдержать десять секунд, надо перемениться физически. Я думаю, человек должен перестать родить. К чему дети, к чему развитие, коли цель достигнута? В Евангелии сказано, что в воскресении не будут родить, а будут как ангелы божии. Намек. Ваша жена родит?_
> 
> — Кириллов, это часто приходит?
> ...

----------


## Фил

К чему я привел этот отрывок?
К тому, что субъективные переживания сравнивать не с чем.

----------


## Алексей Л

> К чему я привел этот отрывок?
> К тому, что субъективные переживания сравнивать не с чем.


Да эти описания как раз подходят под подцепленные сущности, они управляют чувствами и дают в том числе приятные переживания и видения на которые чел привязался, даже ава глаза рептилоида

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Топикстартеру рекомендую почитать вот это тред - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25861 

Когда сознание отключено или не натренировано, то ум "развлекается" как может - и кино себе показывает и страшилками пугает... Люди тысячелетиями экспериментировали со своим сознанием и не нужно изобретать "велисапед", чтобы понять, что если хочешь смотреть "ментальные мультики" - то это путь в никуда. Есть Шаматха и Випашьяна, проверена и подтверждена многими адептами. За другие системы медитации не скажу, ибо не изучаю... ИМХО

----------


## Ассаджи

> После того, как начинаешь общаться со многими (спецами), и задаёшь соответствующие вопросы, получаешь ответы, типа..(у всех всё по разному, или индивидуализировано, или ещё что либо из общих фраз. Но все люди по физиологии одинаковы! А это означает, что все ощущения при входе в какое либо состояние у всех одинаково.


Люди испытывают совершенно разные ощущения даже просто когда едят, не говоря уже о всех других видах деятельности.
Можете ли вы назвать хоть одно состояние, при входе в которое у всех людей все ощущения одинаковы?

----------

Антарадхана (23.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да эти описания как раз подходят под подцепленные сущности, они управляют чувствами и дают в том числе приятные переживания и видения на которые чел привязался, даже ава глаза рептилоида


Некоторые считают критерием правильности - эйфорию.
А эйфория волне может быть обусловлена опухолью мозга.

----------

Алексей Л (22.09.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (25.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

В отношении же автора темы, позвольте выразить здесь мою мысль, которой я считаю стоит поделиться. Если практика питает самомнение и подрывает сострадание - такую практику следует переосмыслить и исправить.

----------

Алексей Л (22.09.2017), Алик (23.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.09.2017), Монферран (22.09.2017), Шуньяананда (22.09.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> -Ну да ладно. Авось кто то и найдётся. Если что пишите, иногда буду заходить и просматривать... Всем пока и Удачи!


как то я пропустил сию эпистолу.и этому человеку я что то пытался втолковать!!
Форумяне,простите!!
Глупец, который знает свою глупость, тем самым уже мудр, а глупец, мнящий себя мудрым, воистину, как говорится,
«глупец».

----------


## К. Михаил

> как то я пропустил сию эпистолу.и этому человеку я что то пытался втолковать!!
> Форумяне,простите!!
> Глупец, который знает свою глупость, тем самым уже мудр, а глупец, мнящий себя мудрым, воистину, как говорится,
> «глупец».


Привет. А чем именно вас шокировала эта вполне безобидная фраза? Которая была сказана мной, перед уходом с форума, И пожеланием всем удачи. И про практиков тоже. Так как реально хочу кое что узнать.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Здесь почти нет практиков, в основном переводчики и теоретики со стажем жаждущие признания. 
> 
> Ну допустим вы бы встретили практика, о чем вы хотели бы спросить?


Привет. Хотел бы спросить, (если вы доходили до этого состояния) Как сделать так, что бы пульс после выхода был в норме, а не 220 ударов в минуту. (хотя находишься в полнейшем покое) И Как контролировать сам выход, А то в последний раз даже страшно стало, и такое ощущение было, что ещё раз, и можно оттуда не выйти.

----------


## К. Михаил

-Меня интересуют именно практические вопросы и ответы. А по моментам обсуждения кто выше и чище, и почему это всё? Не интересует. Собственно так же, как и обсуждение меня, кто я такой, и почему такой. Собственно так же как и других людей.

----------


## К. Михаил

> как то я пропустил сию эпистолу.и этому человеку я что то пытался втолковать!!
> Форумяне,простите!!
> Глупец, который знает свою глупость, тем самым уже мудр, а глупец, мнящий себя мудрым, воистину, как говорится,
> «глупец».


Да, и ещё.. Я сказал что я мудрый? Или кто то вам об этом сказал? Или вы так сами решили? А высказывать мнение, самому делая выводы из своих суждений, думаю это не самое мудрое. Вы что, можете читать мои мысли? Или вы истина в последней инстанции?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Привет. Хотел бы спросить, (если вы доходили до этого состояния) Как сделать так, что бы пульс после выхода был в норме, а не 220 ударов в минуту. (хотя находишься в полнейшем покое) И Как контролировать сам выход, А то в последний раз даже страшно стало, и такое ощущение было, что ещё раз, и можно оттуда не выйти.


Нет, в таких состояниях я не был, но вам нужно сначала освободиться от тех сущностей которые вызывают эти и ллюзорные переживания. Для ленивых (тех кто не хочет практиковать а это трудно) а так же сильно одержимых совет попробуйте сеанс с Calogero Grifasi он на youtube есть, да и просто посмотрите его сеансы не пожалеете.

----------

К. Михаил (24.09.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> как то я пропустил сию эпистолу.и этому человеку я что то пытался втолковать!!
> Форумяне,простите!!
> Глупец, который знает свою глупость, тем самым уже мудр, а глупец, мнящий себя мудрым, воистину, как говорится,
> «глупец».


Вы правы, так много "мудрецов" появилось, и над радужным телом они смеются, и ЕСДЛ называют тиртиком, высказывают явное неуважение к ламам, да и вообще тибетский буддизм называют новоделом, индуизмом и тд. 
Откуда это пошло, где источник этого бреда?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.09.2017), Шуньяананда (24.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

-Хеххх.. Одно словоблудие..

----------


## К. Михаил

> Нет, в таких состояниях я не был, но вам нужно сначала освободиться от тех сущностей которые вызывают эти и ллюзорные переживания. Для ленивых (тех кто не хочет практиковать а это трудно) а так же сильно одержимых совет попробуйте сеанс с Calogero Grifasi он на youtube есть, да и просто посмотрите его сеансы не пожалеете.


Это совершенно не то. Это чистый гипноз, и не более того.

----------


## Александр С

Биографическая область психики, гормональный статус и нейромедиаторные особенности у людей варьируются порой достаточно сильно. Под одними и теми же привычными названиями люди могут понимать очень разные вещи, если говорить о физиологической стороне восприятия. Вы никак не проверите их субъективные ощущения и не опишите свой опыт напрямую. Чем ближе к сознанию, тем меньше конкретики и больше сравнений, метафор и иносказательного. Вы свой опыт соотнесли с тем, что где-то прочитали о "расслаблении/активации шишковидной железы". А у человека попроще будут жалобы на колодец в голове, стрекоз, газообразность мозга и прочие пироги. 

Я бы с осторожностью отнесся к подобного рода экспериментам над собой. Если сейчас это увлекательно и рассматривается как способ интересного времяпрепровождения, то при выходе из-под контроля может доставить немало неприятностей как для себя, так и во взаимодействии с окружающими.  Хотя психический статус, судя по всему, мало зависит от умственных упражнений такого рода (если они не достаточно регулярны и интенсивны, во всяком случае) но распознать в появляющихся идеях и мыслях патологический процесс самому бывает достаточно сложно. На мой взгляд, лучше не раскачивать, не искать целенаправленно никаких пиковых переживаний, а стараться пребывать в ровном состоянии осознанности, принимая все как оно есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2017), Доня (21.04.2018), Фил (25.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Привет. Хотел бы спросить, (если вы доходили до этого состояния) Как сделать так, что бы пульс после выхода был в норме, а не 220 ударов в минуту. (хотя находишься в полнейшем покое) И Как контролировать сам выход, А то в последний раз даже страшно стало, и такое ощущение было, что ещё раз, и можно оттуда не выйти.


Тут дело в том, что Ваш вопрос сродни подобного вопроса, который мог бы возникнуть у токсикоманов(нюхачей клея).
Вы запускаете теже физиологические процессы.

И здесь надо не то чтоб пытаться убирать постсиндром, а убирать причину. Для дальнейшей практики нужно будет переучиваться, убирать выработанную привычку следовать такому сценарию в сессии медитации.

Это не то что както критикую Ваши переживания, если с тем что уже есть поработать, то это будет полезный опыт.
И это не то что я пытаюсь както выпепендрится, просто Вы спрашиваете совета, вот Вам и отвечаю.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Тут дело в том, что Ваш вопрос сродни подобного вопроса, который мог бы возникнуть у токсикоманов(нюхачей клея).
> Вы запускаете теже физиологические процессы.
> 
> И здесь надо не то чтоб пытаться убирать постсиндром, а убирать причину. Для дальнейшей практики нужно будет переучиваться, убирать выработанную привычку следовать такому сценарию в сессии медитации.
> 
> Это не то что както критикую Ваши переживания, если с тем что уже есть поработать, то это будет полезный опыт.
> И это не то что я пытаюсь както выпепендрится, просто Вы спрашиваете совета, вот Вам и отвечаю.


Что то у нас с вами как то не складывается разговор. Вы почему то всё с чем то сравниваете. А это не правильно. Я чётко обозначил параметры входа. И не суррогатные, а реальные. Более того, еси вы не знаете, это есть пограничное состояние, между жизнью и смертью. Потому что, стоит на мгновенье задуматься , даже нет, не задуматься, а начать осознавать видимое, тебя мгновенно выкидывает из этого состояния в реал. Так как система определяет, если мыслишь, значит жив, и там тебе пока делать нечего. Я практик, а не теоретик. Да и в плане духовности, думаю вам не уступаю, так как я ни разу не выражался иносказательно, пытаясь возвысится за счёт визави.  В отличии от вас. А это состояние, (думаю в теории вам знакомо).

----------


## К. Михаил

> Биографическая область психики, гормональный статус и нейромедиаторные особенности у людей варьируются порой достаточно сильно. Под одними и теми же привычными названиями люди могут понимать очень разные вещи, если говорить о физиологической стороне восприятия. Вы никак не проверите их субъективные ощущения и не опишите свой опыт напрямую. Чем ближе к сознанию, тем меньше конкретики и больше сравнений, метафор и иносказательного. Вы свой опыт соотнесли с тем, что где-то прочитали о "расслаблении/активации шишковидной железы". А у человека попроще будут жалобы на колодец в голове, стрекоз, газообразность мозга и прочие пироги. 
> 
> Я бы с осторожностью отнесся к подобного рода экспериментам над собой. Если сейчас это увлекательно и рассматривается как способ интересного времяпрепровождения, то при выходе из-под контроля может доставить немало неприятностей как для себя, так и во взаимодействии с окружающими.  Хотя психический статус, судя по всему, мало зависит от умственных упражнений такого рода (если они не достаточно регулярны и интенсивны, во всяком случае) но распознать в появляющихся идеях и мыслях патологический процесс самому бывает достаточно сложно. На мой взгляд, лучше не раскачивать, не искать целенаправленно никаких пиковых переживаний, а стараться пребывать в ровном состоянии осознанности, принимая все как оно есть.


Я тут ответил Владимиру Николаевичу, Вырву из контекста несколько фраз, остальное что ему было написано, лично для него. 
-"Я чётко обозначил параметры входа. И не суррогатные, а реальные. Более того, еси вы не знаете, это есть пограничное состояние, между жизнью и смертью. Потому что, стоит на мгновенье задуматься , даже нет, не задуматься, а начать осознавать видимое, тебя мгновенно выкидывает из этого состояния в реал. Так как система определяет, если мыслишь, значит жив, и там тебе пока делать нечего". Ну или управляемый сон, или ещё что либо, не имеет к этому никакого отношения. Просто я знаю что такое осознанный сон, и баловался иногда этим. Интересно конечно, но!!! Что интересно, там тоже есть свои правила, увы!

----------


## Дубинин

> Что то у нас с вами как то не складывается разговор. Вы почему то всё с чем то сравниваете. А это не правильно. Я чётко обозначил параметры входа. И не суррогатные, а реальные. Более того, еси вы не знаете, это есть пограничное состояние, между жизнью и смертью. Потому что, стоит на мгновенье задуматься , даже нет, не задуматься, а начать осознавать видимое, тебя мгновенно выкидывает из этого состояния в реал. Так как система определяет, если мыслишь, значит жив, и там тебе пока делать нечего. Я практик, а не теоретик. Да и в плане духовности, думаю вам не уступаю, так как я ни разу не выражался иносказательно, пытаясь возвысится за счёт визави.  В отличии от вас. А это состояние, (думаю в теории вам знакомо).


Вы пытаетесь быть максимально искренним- "не сложным"- "таковым".. и это понятно, но априори игнорируйте так не любимую вами "теорию", а она (теория то-бишь) нам говорит, что стоит присмотреться для начала- к т.н. солиспизму- т.е. к тому, что любой ваш опыт, сделан из не замечаемых вами ваших собственных "узнаваний"- наложенных на кучу иных "узнаваений"- и так до бесконечности (иначе говоря любой ваш опыт- суть переживание вашего мяса выведенное сознанием  "наружу")

----------


## К. Михаил

> Вы пытаетесь быть максимально искренним- "не сложным"- "таковым".. и это понятно, но априори игнорируйте так не любимую вами "теорию", а она (теория то-бишь) нам говорит, что стоит присмотреться для начала- к т.н. солиспизму- т.е. к тому, что любой ваш опыт, сделан из не замечаемых вами ваших собственных "узнаваний"- наложенных на кучу иных "узнаваений"- и так до бесконечности (иначе говоря любой ваш опыт- суть переживание вашего мяса выведенное сознанием  "наружу")


Хмм.. Да в том то и дело, что мне не важно мясо. Я хочу узнать и увидеть что дальше! То есть досмотреть до конца "киноленту" и узнать что дальше. А кайф при входе, это я просто обозначил, как это происходит.

----------


## К. Михаил

Просто выход страшноватый в последний раз получился...

----------


## Дубинин

> Хмм.. Да в том то и дело, что мне не важно мясо. Я хочу узнать и увидеть что дальше! То есть досмотреть до конца "киноленту" и узнать что дальше. А кайф при входе, это я просто обозначил, как это происходит.


Дело в том, что если более простые ваши ощущения под всегдашним воздействием ума (он иначе не работает)- вдруг делаются "кинолентой", то грош цена этой киноленте (и грош цена внутренней убеждённости что "это"- правда)- ибо это просто искажения- принятие чего-то вами не замечаемого "простого"- за "внешнее- сложное- кино.."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

-Интересно, есть ли какие то методики, контроля над выходом? Т.к. задумываться о чём то в этом состоянии невозможно. Малейшея мысль, и пинок под зад. И вылетаешь от туда со скоростью света...

----------


## К. Михаил

> Дело в том, что если более простые ваши ощущения под всегдашним воздействием ума (он иначе не работает)- вдруг делаются "кинолентой", то грош цена этой киноленте (и грош цена внутренней убеждённости что "это"- правда)- ибо это просто искажения- принятие чего-то вами не замечаемого "простого"- за "внешнее- сложное- кино.."


Ну "всегдашнее воздействие" думаю к этой ситуации не подходит. Это довольно трудно сделать. Я пытался наверное с год, прежде чем это получилось.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что то у нас с вами как то не складывается разговор. Вы почему то всё с чем то сравниваете. А это не правильно. Я чётко обозначил параметры входа. И не суррогатные, а реальные. Более того, еси вы не знаете, это есть пограничное состояние, между жизнью и смертью. Потому что, стоит на мгновенье задуматься , даже нет, не задуматься, а начать осознавать видимое, тебя мгновенно выкидывает из этого состояния в реал. Так как система определяет, если мыслишь, значит жив, и там тебе пока делать нечего. Я практик, а не теоретик. Да и в плане духовности, думаю вам не уступаю, так как я ни разу не выражался иносказательно, пытаясь возвысится за счёт визави.  В отличии от вас. А это состояние, (думаю в теории вам знакомо).


Это хорошо, что в реал выкидывает.
Но вот ели бы Вы в белый шум не входили, а потом когда пузырьки миров появлялись Вас туда не затягивало, былобы ещё лучше  )
Небыло бы ни трумора ни экранов ни прочего ни отходняка. А вот это какраз сигналы того как Ваш организм в это время работает, как его штормит, как сердечко колошматит, как давление скакает  и тд.   а не то что Вы внутренним взором переживаете.

Входить надо в легкое, в приятное, в радостное, в безмятежный восторг.
Такой знак, переживание, точка входа, может появиться где угодно в теле, впереди, над головой...
Но вот, что это в голове ощущалось, не слышал такого, в основном если через голову, глаза, моск - то так называемая болезнь ветра и начинается, расстройство, дисбаланс.
(хотя могут и другие причины быть)


(п.с. насчёт духовности - не понял. буддист я - с умом работаю. шаманством и спиритизмом не увлекаюсь)

----------


## К. Михаил

Да и искажений там нет, просто я немного ранее написал, я умею входить в контролируемый сон, но это совершенно другое.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну "всегдашнее воздействие" думаю к этой ситуации не подходит. Это довольно трудно сделать. Я пытался наверное с год, прежде чем это получилось.


Вы не поняли. Например если я потрогаю вашу руку пальцем, то вы спонтанно ощутите  мой палец, но реально вы всегда почувствуйте только свою кожу. а остальное додумает ум.. точно так-же вы ничего не видите, есть просто разные ощущения в районе глаз (твёрдые мягкие- горячие- холодные), которые ум интерпретирует: "дерево в пяти шагах..", и так с любым вашим опытом обстоит дело- он (опыт)- всего- лишь плод искажения ума..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Вы не поняли. Например если я потрогаю вашу руку пальцем, то вы спонтанно ощутите  мой палец, но реально вы всегда почувствуйте только свою кожу. а остальное додумает ум.. точно так-же вы ничего не видите, есть просто разные ощущения в районе глаз (твёрдые мягкие- горячие- холодные), которые ум интерпретирует: "дерево в пяти шагах..", и так с любым вашим опытом обстоит дело- он (опыт)- всего- лишь плод искажения ума..


Ну это само сабой разумеется, так же как и любая информация, даже та, которую я сейчас вам пишу. Она воспринимается, соответственно вашим познаниям и опыту. И естественно на своём уровне.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну это само сабой разумеется, так же как и любая информация, даже та, которую я сейчас вам пишу. Она воспринимается, соответственно вашим познаниям и опыту. И естественно на своём уровне.


Тогда чем вам ценен ваш опыт медитации- по сути то, что родили ваши голодные нейроны- дорвавшись до АТФ (когда вы "расслабляли мозг")?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Тогда чем вам ценен ваш опыт медитации- по сути то, что родили ваши голодные нейроны- дорвавшись до АТФ (когда вы "расслабляли мозг")?


В том то и дело, хочу продолжить, так как не совсем понял, что я видел, и что будет за этим дальше. Поэтому и хотел узнать, заходил ли кто то дальше, и что там есть.

----------


## Дубинин

> В том то и дело, хочу продолжить, так как не совсем понял, что я видел, и что будет за этим дальше. Поэтому и хотел узнать, заходил ли кто то дальше, и что там есть.


Там дальше будет только одно- работа искажённого ума- делающего "внутреннее- внешним"

----------

Шуньяананда (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

Первый раз было 2-3 сек. 2 раз 5-7 сек. В последний раз секунд 10-12. И всё одинаково, именно по одному сценарию. В том числе и физические ощущения, ну и кадры тоже.

----------


## Ассаджи

В девяностые довольно много людей экспериментировало с психикой по полной программе.
Талантливые, с оригинальными методиками. 
Некоторые из них погибли.
Некоторые занялись проверенными подходами под руководством опытных людей.
Некоторые бросили это дело.

Как-то встретил случайно старого знакомого, поникшего и погрустневшего. Он рассказал, насколько я помню, что им с друзьями удавалось выбивать эго, но некие инопланетяне возвращали всё на место. Так что он сделал вывод, что все эти занятия бесполезны, потому как мы все всё равно под жестким контролем.
А в свое время этот мой знакомый был бодрым и искрометным оригиналом.

Встречал и жертв неэтичных экспериментаторов, использовавших методики в дурных целях.  Впрочем, и сами такие горе-экспериментаторы становились жертвами своих поступков.

Берегите себя и других. Психика устроена довольно устойчиво, но для безоглядных экспериментов не предназначена. А люди совсем не хозяева жизни, а скорее туристы, проходящие гуськом протоптанными дорожками по минному полю.

----------

Алик (26.09.2017), Ануруддха (26.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2017), Йен (26.09.2017), Фил (26.09.2017), Шуньяананда (26.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Научитесь удерживать в сознании один простой объект. Научитесь удерживать один бъект - сможете контролировать любой вход и любой выход без ограничений. Бдительность - такой же тренируемый навык, как упорство и последовательность. Но начать надо с однонаправленности. 10000 возвращений к одному объекту в течение трех дней - хорошая тренировка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2017), Дубинин (26.09.2017), Монферран (26.09.2017)

----------


## Монферран

> Научитесь удерживать в сознании один простой объект. Научитесь удерживать один бъект - сможете контролировать любой вход и любой выход без ограничений. Бдительность - такой же тренируемый навык, как упорство и последовательность. Но начать надо с однонаправленности. 10000 возвращений к одному объекту в течение трех дней - хорошая тренировка.


Люди могут совершать такую тренировку, никогда не считая её какой-то медитационной практикой. Наверняка существует множество примеров тому. Вот теннисисты - им приходится изо дня в день часами держать мячик в поле зрения. Диспетчер в аэропорту следит за точками на экране, и т.д. и т.п. Каков плод такой деятельности? Достаточен ли плод для прекращения страданий, и если нет - чего здесь не достаёт? И чем (выгодно) отличается религиозная практика, например, внимательного многократного повторения мантры?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Люди могут совершать такую тренировку, никогда не считая её какой-то медитационной практикой. Наверняка существует множество примеров тому. Вот теннисисты - им приходится изо дня в день часами держать мячик в поле зрения. Диспетчер в аэропорту следит за точками на экране, и т.д. и т.п. Каков плод такой деятельности? Достаточен ли плод для прекращения страданий, и если нет - чего здесь не достаёт? И чем (выгодно) отличается религиозная практика, например, внимательного многократного повторения мантры?


Все верно, это обычная тренировка, нужно ее тренировать, а затем применять. Ничего специфически религиозного в ней нет

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2017), Монферран (26.09.2017)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Люди могут совершать такую тренировку, никогда не считая её какой-то медитационной практикой. Наверняка существует множество примеров тому. Вот теннисисты - им приходится изо дня в день часами держать мячик в поле зрения. Диспетчер в аэропорту следит за точками на экране, и т.д. и т.п. Каков плод такой деятельности? Достаточен ли плод для прекращения страданий, и если нет - чего здесь не достаёт?


При реконструкции Учения на Западе ключевой термин "экагатта" (однонастроенность) перевели как "one-pointedness" (букв. одноточечность), а "самадхи" (собранность ума) как "concentration" (сосредоточение), в русле привычных для Запада навыков. Практикуется при этом обычно сужение внимания до точки, хотя Будда учил совсем другому. 

Ключевая характеристика самадхи - просторность ума (mahaggata citta).

Superior human states. The Vibhanga lists a large number of superior human states that the Commentary classifies into two broad categories: mahaggata dhamma, those related to the practice of meditative absorption; and lokuttara dhamma, those related to the absolute eradication of the mental fetters that bind the mind to the cycle of rebirth.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...bmc1/ch04.html

Сосредоточение на какой-то одной малой вещи, может в краткосрочной перспективе способствовать развитию умелых качеств. Но при длительной практике может получаться суженность ума (санкхитта читта).

Это может приводить к разного рода трансовым состояниям, не пригодным для развития мудрости. А главным предназначением самадхи является последующее развитие мудрости (пання).

Поэтому важно постепенно расширять охват внимания, как это описывает, например, досточтимый Тханиссаро:

http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/guided.htm

----------

Won Soeng (27.09.2017), Антарадхана (26.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2017), Доня (21.04.2018), Дубинин (26.09.2017), Йен (27.09.2017), Монферран (26.09.2017), Фил (26.09.2017), Шуньяананда (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> В девяностые довольно много людей экспериментировало с психикой по полной программе.
> Талантливые, с оригинальными методиками. 
> Некоторые из них погибли.
> Некоторые занялись проверенными подходами под руководством опытных людей.
> Некоторые бросили это дело.
> 
> Как-то встретил случайно старого знакомого, поникшего и погрустневшего. Он рассказал, насколько я помню, что им с друзьями удавалось выбивать эго, но некие инопланетяне возвращали всё на место. Так что он сделал вывод, что все эти занятия бесполезны, потому как мы все всё равно под жестким контролем.
> А в свое время этот мой знакомый был бодрым и искрометным оригиналом.
> 
> ...


То что не хозяева, согласен на половину. А что такое "выбивание эго"?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А что такое "выбивание эго"?


Еще один гениальный способ мгновенного решения всех проблем. В средние века достаточно было, например, связать две куриных косточки красной ниточкой и с определенными словами закопать на пустыре. А в наше время нужны умно звучащие названия и специальные крышесдвигательные процедуры. Но суть остается той же.

----------

Won Soeng (27.09.2017), Антарадхана (26.09.2017), Фил (26.09.2017), Шуньяананда (26.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Я как альтернативно существующий, сразу "воспылал" к технике с "косточками", но при основном смысле послания: "наезд на не правильное и опасное занятие с т.з. правоверного Тхеравадина", не совсем понял частности..: (чего  хотели манипулируя с костями? почему это аналог крышесдвигательных практик? (ну и третье до кучи: почему колдунства во времена будды ( и самим Буддой)- воспринимались серьёзно?(хоть и порицались)

----------

Шуньяананда (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

-Практики, методики, куча школ, направления, течения, какие то переживания и т.д.. в итоге как бы просветление.  -А кто может сказать своими словами, что это такое, и для чего оно вообще? 
Дальше, -избавление от проблем.. -каких именно? Да думаю жить без проблем невозможно, будет полная деградация.

----------


## К. Михаил

Ну и ещё вопрос, судьба существует?

----------


## Ersh

> Ну и ещё вопрос, судьба существует?


А что значит "существует"?

----------

Won Soeng (27.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> -Практики, методики, куча школ, направления, течения, какие то переживания и т.д.. в итоге как бы просветление.  -А кто может сказать своими словами, что это такое, и для чего оно вообще? 
> Дальше, -избавление от проблем.. -каких именно? Да думаю жить без проблем невозможно, будет полная деградация.


Сам вопрос не верен. Если "Жить"- то -да, в той или иной форме "не удовлетворённости" (дуккха по буддистки) ибо без "не удовлетворённости"- да-же следующий вдох не произвести.
Но буддисты веря в обречённую необходимость "перерождаться"- стремятся прервать эту необходимость "существовать"- что равняется- "быть не удовлетворённым". (без веры в перерождения, будучи скажем дарвинистом- атеистом- вообще ничего делать не надо, ибо у них смерть- лучшая альтернатива "не удовлетворённости" )

----------


## К. Михаил

> А что значит "существует"?


Теперь по русски. -Есть она или нет. То есть в будущем?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я как альтернативно существующий, сразу "воспылал" к технике с "косточками", но при основном смысле послания: "наезд на не правильное и опасное занятие с т.з. правоверного Тхеравадина"


Да какой из меня правоверный...




> чего  хотели манипулируя с костями? почему это аналог крышесдвигательных практик?


Просто я много раз встречался с тем, что людям нравятся некие подходы, убедительно обещающие мгновенное решение всех проблем. "Выбивание эго" было из той же оперы. Однажды этот мой знакомый с другом, с ходе хитроумной процедуры, что-то во мне "выпрямил" и "вылечил". Обычные танцы с бубнами в современном варианте.

Когда человек, например, собирает все твои "инграммы" в мешок и выкидывает их, это смешно. Но когда слова подобраны поумнее, можно даже на пару секунд задуматься, а вдруг правда метод толковый. Со временем я понял, что для устойчивых изменений необходимо обучение тем или иным навыкам. Приключения психо-туризма проходят, а навыки остаются.




> (ну и третье до кучи: почему колдунства во времена будды ( и самим Буддой)- воспринимались серьёзно?(хоть и порицались)


Колдунство действительно серьезно заморачивает и верующих в это дело, и тем более самих колдунов. По моим наблюдениям, у людей, занимавшихся такими вещами, обычно происходит профессиональная деформация - принятие желаемого за действительное. А верующие могут даже заболеть, найдя некую ерундовину в почтовом ящике, или крестик под дверью.

----------

Ersh (26.09.2017), Дубинин (26.09.2017), Фил (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Сам вопрос не верен. Если "Жить"- то -да, в той или иной форме "не удовлетворённости" (дуккха по буддистки) ибо без "не удовлетворённости"- да-же следующий вдох не произвести.
> Но буддисты веря в обречённую необходимость "перерождаться"- стремятся прервать эту необходимость "существовать"- что равняется- "быть не удовлетворённым". (без веры в перерождения, будучи скажем дарвинистом- атеистом- вообще ничего делать не надо, ибо у них смерть- лучшая альтернатива "не удовлетворённости" )


Ну и для чего это? прервёшь и дальше? Да и думаю прервать можно только тогда, когда научишься жить в полной гармонии с миром (в этой жизни) Ну и со своим я естественно.

----------


## Ersh

> Теперь по русски. -Есть она или нет. То есть в будущем?


Как может что-то быть в будущем?

----------

Фил (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

Ну а как ещё сказать?  Хорошо, -"предопределена ли жизнь индивида, и его поступков"?

----------

Ersh (26.09.2017), Дубинин (26.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну а как ещё сказать?  Хорошо, -"предопределена ли жизнь индивида, и его поступков"?


Это требует понимания: для сознания Будды- всё плод кармы, для сознания индивидума- он всегда "внутри" имеет свободу выбора: "хочу руку подыму- хочу песню спою".

----------


## Ersh

> Ну а как ещё сказать?  Хорошо, -"предопределена ли жизнь индивида, и его поступков"?


Она предопределена его поступками (апдейт - в большой степени). Есть и случайности, но в целом да, поступками.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Это требует понимания: для сознания Будды- всё плод кармы, для сознания индивидуума- он всегда "внутри" имеет свободу выбора: "хочу руку подыму- хочу песню спою".


Я имел в виду, так называемую судьбу, и соответственно цепь событий, далее имеющих место быть.  Ну и из этой же темы, точнее то же самое. Есть ли предсказатели и могут ли они быть а принципе?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Она предопределена его поступками


Наверное "определяется" или я не прав?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я имел в виду, так называемую судьбу, и соответственно цепь событий, далее имеющих место быть.  Ну и из этой же темы, точнее то же самое. Есть ли предсказатели и могут ли они быть а принципе?


Да могут быть предсказатели. У буддистов лучший Будда- ибо он говорил пророчества, остальные говорят: я чувствительный и опытный онколог- и вашему родственнику- осталось в районе от недели до двух..

----------


## К. Михаил

> Да могут быть предсказатели. У буддистов лучший Будда- ибо он говорил пророчества, остальные говорят: я чувствительный и опытный онколог- и вашему родственнику- осталось в районе от недели до двух..


Хммм.., и события могут предсказывать?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Да могут быть предсказатели. У буддистов лучший Будда- ибо он говорил пророчества, остальные говорят: я чувствительный и опытный онколог- и вашему родственнику- осталось в районе от недели до двух..


Я про Вангу, Мессинга, Настродамуса и ещё море наших современников...

----------


## Дубинин

> Я про Вангу, Мессинга, Настродамуса и ещё море наших современников...


Это плод массмедиа (ваши варианты). Но гадания и предсказания вполне есть и я лично знал почтенных лам предсказателей.

----------


## Ersh

> Наверное "определяется" или я не прав?


Ну или так. Я имею в виду, что наши поступки влекут за собой последствия, которые опять влияют на принимаемые нами решения и последующие из этих решений поступки. В текстах там все более глубоко и подробно разбирается, но грубо это так. Обычный человек ничего точно предсказать не может, но для понимания того, что дурные поступки повлекут дурные последствия, хорошие поступки повлекут благие последствия, а нейтральные - нейтральные, большого ума или магии не надо. Буддизм больше интересует не то, что происходит с тушкой человека, а то, что происходит в голове. Тут опять же большого ума не надо, чтобы понимать, что если человек творит зло, то в голове у него ад, а если творит добро, то в голове нормально)))

----------

Won Soeng (27.09.2017), К. Михаил (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Ну или так. Я имею в виду, что наши поступки влекут за собой последствия, которые опять влияют на принимаемые нами решения и последующие из этих решений поступки. В текстах там все более глубоко и подробно разбирается, но грубо это так. Обычный человек ничего точно предсказать не может, но для понимания того, что дурные поступки повлекут дурные последствия, хорошие поступки повлекут благие последствия, а нейтральные - нейтральные, большого ума или магии не надо. Буддизм больше интересует не то, что происходит с тушкой человека, а то, что происходит в голове. Тут опять же большого ума не надо, чтобы понимать, что если человек творит зло, то в голове у него ад, а если творит добро, то в голове нормально)))


Вполне согласен. И в том, что предсказания невозможны как таковые.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Это плод массмедиа (ваши варианты). Но гадания и предсказания вполне есть и я лично знал почтенных лам предсказателей.


Вот с этим не соглашусь. В смысле с тем, что предсказательства возможно. А вот на счёт массмедиа, то да.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Самый простой и при этом довольно глубокий пример, на тему предопределения судьбы или свободы выбора:

Человек с пачкой денег в кармане проходящий мимо виноводочного ларька.

----------

Дубинин (26.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Самый простой и при этом довольно глубокий пример, на тему предопределения судьбы или свободы выбора:
> 
> Алкоголик с пачкой денег в кармане проходящий мимо виноводочного ларька.


Это гадание на кофейной гуще. Это предположение, а отнюдь не ясновидение. Я говорил вообще о предсказаниях в принципе.

----------


## Ersh

> Вот с этим не соглашусь. В смысле с тем, что предсказательства возможно. А вот на счёт массмедиа, то да.


В некоторых буддийских традициях есть институт предсказателей, некоторые относятся к этому весьма скептически. Учение древнее, чего только в нем не происходило)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это гадание на кофейной гуще. Это предположение, а отнюдь не ясновидение. Я говорил вообще о предсказаниях в принципе.


Будущего ещё нет, вообще ещё нет.
Предсказывать можно исходя из расклада настоящего того что есть и из тех причин заложенных в прошлом что есть неизжитые сейчас и это всё вместе и создаст будущее.
Правда методики предсказаний не обязательно должны соответствовать конкретному представлению  о мире и конкретной логике. Таких представлений и логик много разных как есть так и может быть.

----------


## К. Михаил

> В некоторых буддийских традициях есть институт предсказателей, некоторые относятся к этому весьма скептически. Учение древнее, чего только в нем не происходило)))


Правильно. Иначе если всё предопределено, и заранее запрограмированно, то какой смысл в жизни в принципе?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Будущего ещё нет.
> Предсказывать можно исходя из расклада настоящего того что есть, из тех причин заложенных в прошлом что есть неизжитые сейчас и это всё вместе и создаст будущее.
> Правда методики предсказаний не обязательно должны соответствовать конкретному представлению  о мире и конкретной логике. Таких представлений и логик много разных как есть так и может быть.


Это опять же констатация вероятностей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это опять же констатация вероятностей.


Да - вероятности, но и - констатация.

----------


## К. Михаил

Какой же огромный кластер лохотрона у нас в мире по поводу гадания, предсказаний, ясновидения...и т.д.. А наверное более половины населения планеты в это свято верят. И сколько мошенников на этом кормятся!!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Алкоголик тысячу раз дававший искренний зарок имея деньги пройти мимо виноводочного - на тысячу первый пройдёт мимо.

Потом ещё возможно не раз будет туда заглядывать, давать зарок и даже проходить мимо и каждый раз это будет всё легче сделать.

Но при искренности и определённой работе над имеющейся ситуацией, придёт такое будущее, что имея пачку денег и проходя мимо виноводочного этот человек - просто пройдёт мимо даже не задумываясь.

----------

Доня (21.04.2018)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Алкоголик тысячу раз дававший искренний зарок имея деньги пройти мимо виноводочного - на тысячу первый пройдёт мимо.
> 
> Потом ещё возможно не раз будет туда заглядывать, давать зарок и даже проходить мимо и каждый раз это будет всё легче сделать.
> 
> Но при искренности и определённой работе над имеющейся ситуацией, придёт такое будущее, что имея пачку денег и проходя мимо виноводочного этот человек - просто пройдёт мимо даже не задумываясь.


До следующего, более дорогого магазина, с качественным алкоголем. Раз "пачка денег". :Big Grin:

----------


## К. Михаил

Шучу...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Шучу...


В каждой шутке есть доля правды  :Smilie: 

Каждый имеет кучу тенденций привычек и потенций предопределяющих его выбор действия в текущей ситуации, этот выбор предопределяет следующую ситуацию и закрепляет и усиливает тенденции привычки и потенции поступать именно так.

Но есть и определённый люфт в имеющихся тенденциях привычках и потенциях, некая степень свобода выбора, в когото больше в когото меньше но есть.

И с этим можно работать, и именно так в буддизме  и работают - на уровне причин порождающих те будущие тенденции привычки потенции и паттерны поведения, на уровне ума.

----------


## К. Михаил

> В каждой шутке есть доля правды 
> 
> Каждый имеет кучу тенденций привычек и потенций предопределяющих его выбор действия в текущей ситуации, этот выбор предопределяет следующую ситуацию и закрепляет и усиливает тенденции привычки и потенции поступать именно так.
> 
> Но есть и определённый люфт в имеющихся тенденциях привычках и потенциях, некая степень свобода выбора, в когото больше в когото меньше но есть.
> 
> И с этим можно работать, и именно так в буддизме  и работают - на уровне причин порождающих те будущие тенденции привычки потенции и паттерны поведения, на уровне ума.


Это проще назвать -"разбор полётов".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это проще назвать -"разбор полётов".


Скорее сборка будущих причин "полётов"  и  устранение будущих причин "залётов".

Работа  на опережение, на перспективу.

----------


## К. Михаил

То же самое. Смысл тот же..

----------


## Монферран

> Все верно, это обычная тренировка, нужно ее тренировать, а затем применять. Ничего специфически религиозного в ней нет


Этот вопрос мне интересен в плане возможной ошибки, которую допускают не-буддисты. (Если допускают.) Вы говорили прежде, что нужно тренировать безопорное внимание. Но ведь обычно в сосредоточении людей имеет место некая опора. Как мне различить эти два состояния?

----------


## К. Михаил

Разбор полётов делается с проекцией на будущее. Иначе он не нужен.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разбор полётов делается с проекцией на будущее. Иначе он не нужен.


Но разбирается прошлое.
А будущее - планируется. И не факт, что всё по плану пройдёт. Могут помешать как внутренние факторы, так и внешние условия.

В буддизме же внимание уделяется именно работе с причинами этих внутренних факторов, а на более отдалённую перспективу и причин тех внешних условий.

(Более углублённо работается и с корнями этих внутренних причин тех будущих внутренних факторов что предопределят негативный результат.)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Этот вопрос мне интересен в плане возможной ошибки, которую допускают не-буддисты. (Если допускают.) Вы говорили прежде, что нужно тренировать безопорное внимание. Но ведь обычно в сосредоточении людей имеет место некая опора. Как мне различить эти два состояния?


Есть только один важный человек в этот самый момент

----------

Монферран (27.09.2017)

----------


## Евгений по

Обусловленность 
*Роберт Сапольски — Биология наших тёмных и светлых сторон [TED]*

----------


## Фил

> Правильно. Иначе если всё предопределено, и заранее запрограмированно, то какой смысл в жизни в принципе?


Маркс называл это "действие со знанием дела"  (или свобода - осознанная необходимость). А мимо ларька просто так не проходят с пачкой денег.

----------


## Фил

Свобода именно в понимании, а не в свершении каких то физических действий.

----------


## Фил

Но и понимание не приходит волюнаристски. Оно приходит случайно, если долбить и не останавливаться. Может быть... Если повезет...
Но как узнать что не-повезет?
В этом и смысл.

----------


## К. Михаил

-А можно немного подробнее о "выбивании эго" ? Только не метафорами, а своими словами. Просто мне это что то смутно напоминает.

----------


## Ассаджи

> -А можно немного подробнее о "выбивании эго" ? Только не метафорами, а своими словами. Просто мне это что то смутно напоминает.


Они там увлекались "энергетикой", ведь с помощью таких манипуляций довольно легко получаются измененные состояния. Видимо, набрели на еще один вариант необычного состояния. Я не вникал в детали. Мне было достаточно ранее один раз попробовать их манипуляции.

Конечно, такие фокусы дают очень кратковременный эффект. А мой знакомый решил, что некие контролирующие наш мир сущности сводят на нет их усилия. Ведь они со временем погрузились в мир выработанных ими суеверий, вот он и не нашел лучшего объяснения.

Хорошо, что они вовремя остановились, и все более-менее благополучно обошлось.

Я рассказал этот пример, потому что он весьма характерен. Я много раз был свидетелем того, как в замкнутых группках формировалась мифология, которая в итоге заводила в тупик. Ведь ритуальных суеверий придумывается все больше, они никак не проверяются, ни с кем вовне не сверяются. В итоге масса ложных выводов душит все здоровое в деятельности, пузырь суеверий лопается, и люди разбредаются.

Для настоящего продвижения нужны четкие и проверяемые критерии, которые можно отыскать в Учении Будды.

----------

Won Soeng (27.09.2017), Алексей Л (28.09.2017), Антарадхана (27.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2017), К. Михаил (27.09.2017), Фил (27.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Они там увлекались "энергетикой", ведь с помощью таких манипуляций довольно легко получаются измененные состояния. Видимо, набрели на еще один вариант необычного состояния. Я не вникал в детали. Мне было достаточно ранее один раз попробовать их манипуляции.
> 
> Конечно, такие фокусы дают очень кратковременный эффект. А мой знакомый решил, что некие контролирующие наш мир сущности сводят на нет их усилия. Ведь они со временем погрузились в мир выработанных ими суеверий, вот он и не нашел лучшего объяснения.
> 
> Хорошо, что они вовремя остановились, и все более-менее благополучно обошлось.
> 
> Я рассказал этот пример, потому что он весьма характерен. Я много раз был свидетелем того, как в замкнутых группках формировалась мифология, которая в итоге заводила в тупик. Ведь ритуальных суеверий придумывается все больше, они никак не проверяются, ни с кем вовне не сверяются. В итоге масса ложных выводов душит все здоровое в деятельности, пузырь суеверий лопается, и люди разбредаются.
> 
> Для настоящего продвижения нужны четкие и проверяемые критерии, которые можно отыскать в Учении Будды.


А вы сами, входили в какие либо изменённые состояния, в т.ч. по учению Будды? То есть на практике, реально?

----------


## К. Михаил

И давно ли вы занимаетесь этим?

----------


## Ассаджи

> А вы сами, входили в какие либо изменённые состояния, в т.ч. по учению Будды? То есть на практике, реально?


Скорее я по учению Будды выходил из изменённых состояний  :Smilie:  Люди ведь, не замечая того, живут в сменяющих друг друга трансах.

В "психо-туризме" люди ищут еще более странных состояний, чтобы обогатить свой репертуар, а в Учении Будды всё наоборот.

Самое удивительное происходит, когда в восприятии остается все меньше лишнего, и воспринимаешь то, что есть, без добавок и наслоений.

Я не вижу смысла в том, чтобы обсуждать здесь личные достижения или обширность опыта. Такие разговоры обычно приводят к ненужному соревнованию в статусах. Будда в свое время ввел для монахов правило помалкивать на публике о достижениях, и мне нравится такой подход.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2017), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

-Одного не могу взять в толк, (медитация) как можно совместить сострадание и переживание в связи с этим, -с полным душевным спокойствием и радостью ??? :Frown:   Это как? Думаю, если сострадаешь, то какая радость и счастье может быть?

----------


## К. Михаил

> Скорее я по учению Будды выходил из изменённых состояний  Люди ведь, не замечая того, живут в сменяющих друг друга трансах.
> 
> В "психо-туризме" люди ищут еще более странных состояний, чтобы обогатить свой репертуар, а в Учении Будды всё наоборот.
> 
> Самое удивительное происходит, когда в восприятии остается все меньше лишнего, и воспринимаешь то, что есть, без добавок и наслоений.
> 
> Я не вижу смысла в том, чтобы обсуждать здесь личные достижения или обширность опыта. Такие разговоры обычно приводят к ненужному соревнованию в статусах. Будда в свое время ввел для монахов правило помалкивать на публике о достижениях, и мне нравится такой подход.


Хмм.. ну форум вроде для того и создан, что бы делиться опытом и знаниями. А не только общаться на Эзоповом языке. Думаю это как раз и главное, поделится опытом и знаниями бесплатно. Или не так?

----------


## Дубинин

> -Одного не могу взять в толк, (медитация) как можно совместить сострадание и переживание в связи с этим, -с полным душевным спокойствием и радостью ???  Это как? Думаю, если сострадаешь, то какая радость и счастье может быть?


Сострадание и "страдание от того, что кто-то страдает"- это не одно и то-же (в буддизме во всяком случае). В буддизме это переживание других существ- единственно достоверным способом- как тех кто "всегда не удовлетворён" ("страдает и хочет это изменить"- да-же когда смеётся к примеру..) а так пережить иных- возможно только когда не занят чем-то "своим"

----------


## К. Михаил

> Сострадание и "страдание от того, что кто-то страдает"- это не одно и то-же (в буддизме во всяком случае). В буддизме это переживание других существ- единственно достоверным способом- как тех кто "всегда не удовлетворён" ("страдает и хочет это изменить"- да-же когда смеётся к примеру..)


Да ладно... Если кому то плохо, обычно думаешь как помочь, не взирая на свои страхи, вплоть до самопожертвования. А если только сопереживать, ничего не делая, то грош цена, всему просветлению.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да ладно... Если кому то плохо, обычно думаешь как помочь, не взирая на свои страхи, вплоть до самопожертвования. А если только сопереживать, ничего не делая, то грош цена, всему просветлению.


Вы много лишнего приписали "состраданию". Сострадание- это именно восприятие других страдальцами- желающими страдание убрать. А помощь- это помощь. Оценка- это оценка.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Вы много лишнего приписали "состраданию". Сострадание- это именно восприятие других страдальцами- желающими страдание убрать. А помощь- это помощь. Оценка- это оценка.


Сострадание, это понимание боли в полной мере того, кому плохо. И желание помочь. Вот что такое сострадание.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Вы много лишнего приписали "состраданию". Сострадание- это именно восприятие других страдальцами- желающими страдание убрать. А помощь- это помощь. Оценка- это оценка.


А то что вы написали, это просто куча слов, закрывающих смысл слова.

----------


## К. Михаил

А если просто восприятие, без каких либо эмоций, то это просто наблюдение.

----------


## Дубинин

> Сострадание, это понимание боли в полной мере того, кому плохо. И желание помочь. Вот что такое сострадание.


Да, но вы спросили как оставаться спокойным и сострадать- так вот единственно возможный ответ- таков:
1 Что бы пережить страдание другого- надо быть не занятым в уме ничем иным кроме этого- т.е.- быть спокойным.
2. Вслед за этим идёт желание помочь (беспокойство)
от сюда- либо ты как Будда- помогаешь спонтанно (без омрачения желанием), либо только чувствуешь страдания других и не помогаешь (тогда спокоен).

----------

Доня (01.10.2017), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

(без омрачения желанием) , не понял этого подтекста...

----------


## К. Михаил

Ну и ещё, как можно быть спокойным, когда в данный момент, например совершается преступление, и для его предотвращения, нужно мобилизовать все силы.

----------


## Дубинин

> (без омрачения желанием) , не понял этого подтекста...


Будда лично не желает себе ничего, все его действия происходят из за его обета помогать другим (не во всём помогать, а в освобождении)- данным им в прошлых жизнях- и просьб и кармы существ чего-то хотящих от Будды.

----------


## К. Михаил

> Будда лично не желает себе ничего, все его действия происходят из за его обета помогать другим (не во всём помогать, а в освобождении)- данным им в прошлых жизнях- и просьб и кармы существ чего-то хотящих от Будды.


Например???

----------


## Дубинин

> Например???


Прочитайте любую сутру Палийского Канона- это и есть пример деятельности Будды в ответ на какие-то просьбы.

----------


## К. Михаил

Я не про просьбы. Помощь нужна не обязательно кто просит. В основном это происходит, когда помощи никто не просит.

----------


## К. Михаил

Интересно, а Будда к какой касте принадлежал?

----------


## Дубинин

> Интересно, а Будда к какой касте принадлежал?


Варна- Кшатрий

----------

Гошка (26.10.2017), Шуньяананда (28.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Варна- Кшатрий


Хммм, понятно. Время было. Думаю если бы к шурдам относился бы, учение было бы немного другим. Если вообще бы появилось..

----------


## Фил

> Хммм, понятно. Время было. Думаю если бы к шурдам относился бы, учение было бы немного другим. Если вообще бы появилось..


И если бы появилось то вряд ли бы сохранилось.
Хотя...  типичный шудра-плотник смог...

----------


## К. Михаил

> И если бы появилось то вряд ли бы сохранилось.
> Хотя...  типичный шудра-плотник смог...


Извиняюсь за задержку, ремонт дома делаю.  -Но он не совсем шурда был, скорее вайшьи, и более того это было только вначале, а после его путешествий, он вернулся уже полным брахманом. Да ещё называл себя сыном господа. Это уже другое. Да и если бы был в Индии, эта фишка у него не проканала бы. Там касты, покруче чем фашизм будет. Если родился дворником, то прорабом в этой жизни тебе уже не стать, не говоря уже о министре..

----------

Фил (29.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Извиняюсь за задержку, ремонт дома делаю.  -Но он не совсем шурда был, скорее вайшьи, и более того это было только вначале, а после его путешествий, он вернулся уже полным брахманом. Да ещё называл себя сыном господа. Это уже другое. Да и если бы был в Индии, эта фишка у него не проканала бы. Там касты, покруче чем фашизм будет. Если родился дворником, то прорабом в этой жизни тебе уже не стать, не говоря уже о министре..


Два президента Индии - из касты неприкасаемых. Во времена Будды, вроде бы не было ещё сформировано кастового разграничения, пишут: "Хотя кастовый строй окончательно сложился только в период раннего средневековья, тем не менее, касты становятся важным элементом общественной структуры уже около начала нашей эры". Гаутама жил в 623-544 до н. э. Возможно даже та же веданта, не была в древнейшие её времена закрытой для шудр и млеччх: «Мы, риши, проповедуем эти Божественные Слова (Вед) и Брахманам, и Кшатриям, и Вайшьям и Шудрам, и местным, и чужакам» (Яджурведа 26.2). Даже в чуть поздние времена, греки Александра Македонского, были спокойно включены брахманами в варну кшатриев. Или вот например индуисты островов: Маврикий, или Мадагаскар, или Индонезийских - внешне они не похожи на индийцев, хотя там и брахманы есть.

----------

К. Михаил (29.09.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Два президента Индии - из касты неприкасаемых. Во времена Будды, вроде бы не было ещё сформировано кастового разграничения, пишут: "Хотя кастовый строй окончательно сложился только в период раннего средневековья, тем не менее, касты становятся важным элементом общественной структуры уже около начала нашей эры". Гаутама жил в 623-544 до н. э. Возможно даже та же веданта, не была в древнейшие её времена закрытой для шудр и млеччх: «Мы, риши, проповедуем эти Божественные Слова (Вед) и Брахманам, и Кшатриям, и Вайшьям и Шудрам, и местным, и чужакам» (Яджурведа 26.2). Даже в чуть поздние времена, греки Александра Македонского, были спокойно включены брахманами в варну кшатриев. Или вот например индуисты островов: Маврикий, или Мадагаскар, или Индонезийских - внешне они не похожи на индийцев, хотя там и брахманы есть.


Возможно. Возможно даже что их и учили чему то. Но я про другое. Если бы он был шурдом, (Будда) То вряд ли у него было бы время на всё это, кроме как свести концы с концами и прокормить себя и свою семью..

----------

Шуньшунь (25.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Возможно. Возможно даже что их и учили чему то. Но я про другое. Если бы он был шурдом, (Будда) То вряд ли у него было бы время на всё это, кроме как свести концы с концами и прокормить себя и свою семью..


Если бы Будда был шудрой, он не был бы буддой))) Чтобы в этой жизни стать буддой наверное было не очень сложно переродиться в нужной ему касте, да еще и сыном царя. И потом, наверняка вся идея в этом и состояла, чтобы повлиять на умы всех варн, потому как знали же кем он был до просветления, вот и не оставляло сомнений ни у кого о его величии, в смысле совсем уж обусловленных кастностью.

----------

К. Михаил (02.10.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Если бы Будда был шудрой, он не был бы буддой))) Чтобы в этой жизни стать буддой наверное было не очень сложно переродиться в нужной ему касте, да еще и сыном царя. И потом, наверняка вся идея в этом и состояла, чтобы повлиять на умы всех варн, потому как знали же кем он был до просветления, вот и не оставляло сомнений ни у кого о его величии, в смысле совсем уж обусловленных кастностью.


Да. Наверное не был бы.. Но переродиться, это спорный вопрос. Почему его до сих пор нет? Хотя уже куча поколений прошло.

----------


## К. Михаил

Блин! И до сих пор, никто не написал, по поводу моего вопроса. Не ужели никто из кучи здесь так называемых "авторитетов" не входил в изменённое состояние? А вообще то это самое главное и сложное. Или здесь только теософия и не более?

----------


## ullu

> Блин! И до сих пор, никто не написал, по поводу моего вопроса. Не ужели никто из кучи здесь так называемых "авторитетов" не входил в изменённое состояние? А вообще то это самое главное и сложное. Или здесь только теософия и не более?


Измененные состояния сознания запрещены в буддийской практике. Даже курить нельзя.

----------

Доня (21.04.2018), Шуньяананда (25.10.2017)

----------


## Тэа

> Блин! И до сих пор, никто не написал, по поводу моего вопроса. Не ужели никто из кучи здесь так называемых "авторитетов" не входил в изменённое состояние?


Михаил, а Вам нужен лишь ответ "да" или "нет"? Или все же глубина вопроса больше?




> А вообще то это самое главное и сложное.


Позволю себе не согласиться и пояснить другую точку зрения. Практически во всех школах учений все начинается со сосредоточения и медитации. Это действия, результатами которого есть восприятие, отличное от того, что было до. Возьмите любого Будду, бодхисаттву, проследите за историей становления. Они медитировали, постигали истину - это практически начало пути, далее же идет путь бодхисаттвы, который определяется даванием обетов и их выполнением. Вот это считаю намного сложнее.




> Или здесь только теософия и не более?


У Вас очень активная переписка. Искали ли Вы учителя за пределами интернета? Возможно, живое общение Вам даст больше результата? Говорю ссылаясь на собственный опыт.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Евгений по

> 3. Далее происходит провал. Как бы это объяснить? .. Ты лежишь, а душа с бешенной скоростью вырывается из тела и падает вниз со скоростью в 1000 раз превышая самый скоростной лифт. При этом ощущается неимоверный страх и дикий ужас. Но это длится примерно секунд 5. (но на первой же секунде, ты начинаешь судорожно мыслить, и тебя выкидывает в реал. Нужно это преодалеть в себе, и не обращать внимания. (я только за третий раз смог преодолеть эти 5 секунд...


Учащенное сердцебиение,и ощущение падения вызвано чувством восторга,уму нужна хорошо натренированная опора иначе он бросается на это ощущение.Со временем через количество,не желая этого состояния вы переходите к качеству,вы привыкаете как к самому ощущению так и к удержанию ума на опоре и восторг отходит на второй план.На место его приходит счастье, которое невероятно усиливается если внутренне искренно улыбнутся,здесь можно сосредоточенность отпустить.Выкидывание из за мыслей со временем прекращается,но у мыслей появляются новые качества,они очень легкие и в любой момент легко при желании пресекаются(как будто отсутствует инерция). В теле долгое время присутствует какое то послевкусие от этой радости.И если жизнь не подкидывает сюрпризов,то вхождения получаются очень быстро и легко без особых усилий .Возможно практика полового воздержания здесь играет и не последнюю роль.

----------


## Anthony

> Да ещё называл себя сыном господа.


Сыном Господа себя называл другой чувак. И было это чуть западне и чуть попозже.

----------

